# Woman's Camp Latsch



## Thebike69 (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich habe meine Frau hier

http://www.womenscamp.de/latsch/
angemeldet. 
Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert ob ich für Sie alles schön und richtig gemacht habe. 
Sie fährt nun seit 1 Jahr (war mit mir in LacBlanc,Freiburg, Portes du Soleil und in der Pfalz zugange) und macht es sehr gut. 
War jemand schon einmal dort und wie waren eure Erfahrungen?
Danke schonmal. 
Gruß 
Mike


----------



## bajcca (11. Januar 2017)

Ist das ein Geschenk von Dir von dem sie noch nichts weiß?

Ich war letztes Jahr dort und mir hat es sehr gut gefallen. Es gibt dort sehr viele Gruppen, so dass jede das für Sie passende Level findet, von der Einsteigerin bis hin zur Endurobikerin. Zu Beginn teilt man sich selbst ein in fünf verschiedene Levels, dann findet eine ca. 2 stündige Ausfahrt mit jeweils mehreren Guides statt und die Gruppen werden nochmal in mehrere Untergruppen aufgeteilt. Falls das noch nicht so passt kann man aber noch in eine andere wechseln.
Es ist eine tolle Stimmung und hat mir schon dreimal viel Spaß gemacht und habe jedes Mal etwas gelernt. Es sind alle Altersgruppen vertreten, von geschätzten 20 bis 60 Jahre, viele Aussteller sind da und man kann vieles ausprobieren. Von meiner Seite ein klares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. Januar 2017)

Buhhhhh da bin ich mal beruhigt, Danke Bajcca. 
Ich hatte sie einfach Angemeldet ohne das sie es wusste. Hatte aber ihre Emailadresse angegeben. 
Wollte erst campen, habe jetzt aber doch ein günstiges Hotel (Waldheim in Martello) gefunden. 
Und vor wenigen Minuten hat sich noch eine Freundin angemeldet  
Ich werde alleine meine Runden drehen. 
Freue mich so für meine Damen!
Denke so unter seinesgleichen ist es nochmal anderst....


----------



## KarinS (12. Januar 2017)

warum nimmst Du denn eine Unterkunft im Martelltal??? Das sind ja jeden Tag einfach 20min. Anfahrt zum Testival Gelände und es gibt
dort ja auch Abendveranstaltungen. Weiß ja nicht wie günstig "günstig" ist, aber für 40-50 Euro bekommst Du in Latsch/Goldrain eine nette
Pension (wenn nicht schon alles bereits ausgebucht ist)....


----------



## Thebike69 (12. Januar 2017)

Hi KarinS, na da hab ich wohl ach.... gebaut.
Wird sofort storniert!!!
Campen fänden die Damen (mittlerweile 3) cool, gibt es dort einen Campingplatz?



 

Vielen Danke nochmal


----------



## qneuueis (14. Januar 2017)

Anfahrt zum Testival Gelände und es gibt dort ja auch Abendveranstaltungen.


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Januar 2017)

Habe mir jetzt zwei Campingplätze raus gesucht 
http://www.camping-latsch.com/de
oder
http://www.camping-cevedale.com/
sind mittlerweile 3 Damen und ich


----------



## HeikeK (14. August 2017)

Hallo Mike,
für welchen Campingplatz habt ihr euch dann entschieden? Hat das mit dem Camping gut geklappt von der Entfernung und überhaupt? Und die wichtigste Frage natürlich: Wie hat es deinen drei Damen gefallen? Ich überlege das für nächstes Jahr und würde, wenn das Sinn macht, mit dem Wohnmobil anreisen ...
Gruß,
Heike


----------



## Thebike69 (14. August 2017)

HeikeK schrieb:


> Hallo Mike,
> für welchen Campingplatz habt ihr euch dann entschieden? Hat das mit dem Camping gut geklappt von der Entfernung und überhaupt? Und die wichtigste Frage natürlich: Wie hat es deinen drei Damen gefallen? Ich überlege das für nächstes Jahr und würde, wenn das Sinn macht, mit dem Wohnmobil anreisen ...
> Gruß,
> Heike



 Hallo Heike,
wir waren auf dem Camping Latsch, der war genial und die Sanitären-Anlagen
sauber und schön warm in denn frühen Morgenstunden.
wenn wir zu faul waren Frühstück zu richten. Sind wir einfach hoch vors Hotel, da gibt es einen dazu gehörigen Shop mit Super Kaffee.
Vom Campingplatz ist das Camp etwa 1-2km entfernt und sonst ist alles super zu erreichen.
Das Camp war für die Damen eine riiiiiesen Bereicherung und sie glauben Heute noch das sie besser biken wie mir Männer.
Auf jedenfall sind die Damen 2018 wieder am Start! Die Pizzeria in der Sporthalle ist der bourner!!!
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Hofbiker (16. August 2017)

Ich war nicht da, aber vom Vorbeifahren machen beiden Anlage einen sehr schönen und gepflegten Eindruck.


----------

